# Hopefully soon to be TT owner



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi all,
Been reading the boards the past couple of weeks but finally had a test drive on a mk3 earlier today and put down a deposit on a 68 plate coupe S-line 45 TFSI Quattro. Having another look at it this coming weekend before signing on the dotted line, but hopefully I'm soon to be a TT owner 

Dizzydot


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks YELLOW_TT

Short of finding something majorly wrong with it this weekend (hopefully not as it's from an Audi dealer!) I'm getting rather excited about TT ownership 

Normally I've brought cars from new but the depreciation on a year old car was far too tempting. Not sure if I'm best posting this here or on the main board but anything I should try and check with the dealer or try to get them to throw in for free to sweeten the deal? :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dd, Welcome to the TTF.
It's best to ask any questions in the MK 3 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dd, Welcome to the TTF.
> It's best to ask any questions in the MK 3 section you should get more replies.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, I'll post in there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

